# Constant fishy smell... :-P



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Bullet has a constant fishy smell coming from him, mostly his breath. It happens pretty frequently, and I asked the vet about it at his last checkup, so he expressed his anal glands (absolutely disgusting!), but he said they weren't that bad. Well, I notice him licking his rear a lot, and can see some greenish discharge coming out of his behind sometimes. I've mentioned it to my vet, he didn't seem to think anything was abnormal, but he said to bring him in when it happens again to have his anal glands expressed again. He also told me to try changing his food, but that didn't help at all. I guess my question is this... is there any kind of chronic issues with anal glands that would cause this? I'm so tired of this constant nasty smell, and all the research I've done online isn't helpful. I can't even cuddle with him anymore cause the smell makes me sick to my stomach! I don't want to run to the vet again, we only have one vet here and they charge waaaay too much, because they can. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Give the dog pumpkin .. 1 tbs on every feeding. So one you can stop the anal gland express. Once you get that started it just messes them up. So you are at the vet more and more. 

What are you feeding the dog now?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Not 100% sure but it may be his stomach, my brothers boy has a very senstive stomach and his breath is just like death, maybe his teeth? Does he burp more than a noraml dog?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It would be helpful to know what you are feeding? How long has this smell been around? Is there any way you could travel to a different vet and have a complete blood work done. 

Mikado has a horrible smell to him it was like an old out house. I took him in and had a blood work done on him and it showed his kidneys were failing. I got him on some holistic treatments and the smell subsided.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry I cant help about the smell but since you were from kodiack I was wondering iif you might know a Dan and Debbie. Not sure how big the city is Just curious. Dan is in the coast guard or and I think deb teaches.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Alitlebit_ofJACK said:


> sorry I cant help about the smell but since you were from kodiack I was wondering iif you might know a Dan and Debbie. Not sure how big the city is Just curious. Dan is in the coast guard or and I think deb teaches.


I know a Dan and Debbie, but they are brother and sister and not in the coast guard. I don't know very many coasties, but it is a small island so I will probably run into them. Lol. Where does Debbie teach? My mom works at one of the schools and might know her.

As for the other questions, I was feeding him Kirkland signature lamb n rice (foun it was a good one on the pet food rating and comparison chart on here) and I switched to purina (or pedigree, can't remember which one) but it's still lamb n rice. Not the best choice I know, but living on such a small island I don't have many options. Switching his food didn't help, nasty smell is still there. I'm gonna try the pumpkin and see how that goes...

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Pitty_Kisses92 (Nov 1, 2010)

Did your vet check for any respiratory infections, or tooth decay? Both could lead to nasty smelling breath! 

You might try putting him on a raw diet for awhile and see if that might help any. But make sure you do some research and be sure it is correctly balanced! Alot of people on here know a great deal about feeding the raw diet and could give you great pointers in more detail.

And if all else fails he might be possibly eating something "fishy" in the back yard perhaps, that you dont know about!? :angeldevi


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> I know a Dan and Debbie, but they are brother and sister and not in the coast guard. I don't know very many coasties, but it is a small island so I will probably run into them. Lol. Where does Debbie teach? My mom works at one of the schools and might know her.


They are my uncle and aunt my aunt teaches at the university something with computers. My uncle is I guess retired coast guard but now is civil service. They also have a daughter amy


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

if he has discharge from the rear he could have an infected anal gland and you can empty those yourself there are videos on you tube on how to do it and we even have threads here in how to do it if you do a search. You can express them from the outside with out having to go into the anus, so look for videos that do it that way.

Kirkland is a good food and better than pedigree but you could try a grain free food and Costco carries a grain free food that is priced ok. Also look in the mouth and look for tooth decay, when my dog smelled like that for a few weeks I finally looked in her mouth and she had shattered a molar and had no other clue other than bad breath. The tooth was decaying and that is what was causing the smell.


----------

